# Tried drifting with a b13?



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

Has any one attempted to do some crazy dirfts with a b13? Just wondering. i was wondering if the stock axles can handle it? hmmmmmm just curiuos.  
A b13 fwd drifting machine hmmmm........sounds cool and crazy. wonder if it will ever happen. :cheers:


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> Has any one attempted to do some crazy dirfts with a b13? Just wondering. i was wondering if the stock axles can handle it? hmmmmmm just curiuos.
> A b13 fwd drifting machine hmmmm........sounds cool and crazy. wonder if it will ever happen. :cheers:


You can do it... Backwards


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> Has any one attempted to do some crazy dirfts with a b13? Just wondering. i was wondering if the stock axles can handle it? hmmmmmm just curiuos.
> A b13 fwd drifting machine hmmmm........sounds cool and crazy. wonder if it will ever happen. :cheers:


FWD sliding shouldn't be called drifting. It doesnt look as good when RWD cars do it. Just check this guy out in his accord trying to be a badass: FWD Drifting??


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

LOL that video is funny as hell. that reminds me of drifting wth my pops accord during the wintery days LOL, but yea i noe a fwd wouldn't drift as good as rwd car would. Oh well just curious. But Hey how about Touge racing with a Sentra SER :thumbup: . Sounds fun :cheers:


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> LOL that video is funny as hell. that reminds me of drifting wth my pops accord during the wintery days LOL, but yea i noe a fwd wouldn't drift as good as rwd car would. Oh well just curious. But Hey how about Touge racing with a Sentra SER :thumbup: . Sounds fun :cheers:


Running the hills in an se-r sounds like fun. I like going on turns too, but too bad my GA lacks acceleration during uphill.

And yeah video was funny, but wait til u see this one. Here's a a kid doing some touge in his miata. He just finished playing "initial d": Takumi


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)




----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

Hell no that kid is crazy. What was he thinking. real touge racing isn't like intial D. it takes more skills. LOL. good one :loser: :thumbdwn:


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> Has any one attempted to do some crazy dirfts with a b13? Just wondering. i was wondering if the stock axles can handle it? hmmmmmm just curiuos.
> A b13 fwd drifting machine hmmmm........sounds cool and crazy. wonder if it will ever happen. :cheers:


this is you getting flamed cause FWD can NOT drift.
ass-dragging is not the same as drifting.

http://www.playafoot.com/photos/burningman/2005/271_8799.jpg


----------



## Shawn B (Oct 5, 2005)

jammo said:


> this is you getting flamed cause FWD can NOT drift.
> ass-dragging is not the same as drifting.
> 
> http://www.playafoot.com/photos/burningman/2005/271_8799.jpg


Agreed. But what do you expect from "Hill Top Drifter" who owns an SE-R?


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

Shawn B said:


> Agreed. But what do you expect from "Hill Top Drifter" who owns an SE-R?


I concur Dr. Shawn.
but he _does_ also have a '1990 coupe 240'
as stated in his profile.

so he _might_ even know what he is talking about ... unless he is like the Miata kid shown in the video.


----------



## Shawn B (Oct 5, 2005)

jammo said:


> I concur Dr. Shawn.
> but he _does_ also have a '1990 coupe 240'
> as stated in his profile.
> 
> so he _might_ even know what he is talking about ... unless he is like the Miata kid shown in the video.


Hmmmm....I looked at his profile, and I don't think that he stated he had a "1990 coupe 240" in his signature/profile when I posted.

Of course it was late and I was buzzed so I _may_ have missed it....


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

Shawn B said:


> Hmmmm....I looked at his profile, and I don't think that he stated he had a "1990 coupe 240" in his signature/profile when I posted.
> 
> Of course it was late and I was buzzed so I _may_ have missed it....


yeah man.
says on the site of the post.



> Hill_TOP_Drfter
> Nissan Enthusiast
> 
> Joined: Jan 2006
> ...


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey..I am not proving that i can drift a b13 on dry ground..or proving i can drift with a fwd..But was just wondering if anybody has drifted with a b13! anything is possiable..depending on the condition..And i noe it doesn't look as nice as when a FR Drfits so no need to flame on me...
But yea u can see my 240sx i do own it..i been drifting it like a bitch and blown the motor....but yea


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> Hey..I am not proving that i can drift a b13 on dry ground..or proving i can drift with a fwd..But was just wondering if anybody has drifted with a b13! anything is possiable..depending on the condition..And i noe it doesn't look as nice as when a FR Drfits so no need to flame on me...
> But yea u can see my 240sx i do own it..i been drifting it like a bitch and blown the motor....but yea


 hey *Hill_TOP_Drfter*

just for the sake of clarity:
_there is *absolutely no Front Wheel Drive* vehicle that can drift._
any attempt at doing a drift action type procedure in a Front Wheel Drive vehicle is referred to 'ass-dragging', cause the ONLY way a FWD vehicle can imitate a RWD drift, is by pulling the ebrake.
-----------------------------------------------------------
a drift by definition (my own wording) is the deliberate *AND* controlled break of traction of the rear wheels in a Rear Wheel Drive vehicle, while maintaining course on an intended path.
-----------------------------------------------------------
anyone can assdrag a FWD car.
anyone can fishtail a RWD car.
but not anyone has the skill and precision to control a RWD vehicle in a drift.

if you have and did it in your 240, then props to you man.
but there is a very clear distinction between what 'appears' to be a drift in a FWD vehicle and what 'IS' a drift in a RWD vehicle.
-----------------------------------------------------------
<< anyone who has successfully drifted a RWD vehicle, please correct me if i was wrong in my above statement?! >>


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

True i know it is ass dragging.... :hal:


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

i can easily drift my 89 sentra with some crappy rear tires, did it all the time plus i got a cool spark effect as the metal was showing through reallllllyy bad. never the less got the back end to swing out whever i wanted without the E-brake.
not trying to be a dick in peticular but if your definition of drifting is being able to brake the back tires loose without the e-brake then ive proved it wrong> Is there a rule book anywhere that gives a clear definition of drifting. Since u guys are such drifting enthusiasts i expect you to know thats why i ask, ive looked and cant find one so fill me in if u can


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

I agree with slacky...anything can drift depending on what you do with it to drift....But sliding is sliding


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Drifting is a controlled sport/show off thing, not sliding around uncontrolablly. Hell many people, like myself, only see drifting as a show. yes it takes skill, but you would never drift in a real race. You want traction when you hit high speeds and you want to be able to control those speeds. You can not drift a FWD car, i dont care what ricer says otherwise. the b13's axels are not meant to do it and will break or your CV joints will take a shit really quickly. Hell even a RWD car such as the 240sx needs to have a proper suspension/axel set up in order to drift without damaging the car.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

Slacky said:


> ... not trying to be a dick in peticular but if your definition of drifting is being able to brake the back tires loose without the e-brake then ive proved it wrong ...


naw, im not calling you a dick. and i hope no one else is.

see, we NEED these types of 'discussion' where everyone can freely state their opinions without name calling, and thusfar, this thread has gone pretty damned well!!

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR KEEPING THEIR PANTIES ON lol

now for your comment.
there are possible methods to break the rear traction in a RWD vehicle.
1. ebrake the bitch while driving. NOT recommended.
2. during a turn, as the ass-end begins to slide out, a sudden downshift along with a stomp of the gas pedal might do it. might. also not recommended
3. at a stand-still. with the front wheels turned all the way to one side and dropping the clutch. _before completely ONE DONUT_, turn the wheel the opposite direction and make your RWD drift sideway, before it evens out and you go straight, turn the wheel the opposite direction and go the other way.
now, IF you can maintain complete control of your car going SIDEWAYS, and are able to maintain that control with BOTH SIDES OF THE CAR, then props to you mang ... you've successfully drifted.
:cheers: 

i said _before completely ONE DONUT_, that's cause just sitting there burning donuts is NOT drifting.

<< i do NOT own a RWD vehicle. my comments and opinions are based solely on a 'few rides' with a friend who owns this 240 (see below) >>









the915.com = 915 is the area code for El Paso, TX. my buddy Sean is building that beautiful 240 you see there.


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

jammo said:


> any attempt at doing a drift action type procedure in a Front Wheel Drive vehicle is referred to 'ass-dragging', cause the ONLY way a FWD vehicle can imitate a RWD drift, is by pulling the ebrake.


This is not entirely true either. In terms of imitating a drift, a FWD car set up to oversteer (rear tires break loose first) will rotate similarly to a RWD car in a drift condition. The difference is the throttle is used to control the rear tire spin and the steering used to counter the rear tire's lack of adhesion with RWD, while in FWD the steering is used to counter the lack of rear grip and the throttle used to maintain the oversteering condition and/or eliminate it depending on the degree of throttle used. It is a common technique used in any loose condition driving w/FWD, whether it's gravel rallying or ice racing. To a certain degree, it will also work on asphalt, but at much higher speeds. 

My own Sentra B13 (500 lb front and 300 lb rear springs) will understeer if pushed hard into a corner under throttle, but when a corner is entered in either a coast condition (no throttle) or when lifting off the throttle while in a turn, the car oversteers. This is without any applcation of the emergency brake and without the use of left foot braking. The only solution to continue through the corner is via a certain degree of countersteering and application of the throttle, which will often be enough to break traction on all 4 tires, and the car will quite controllably slide through the corner with a slightly tail-out attitude. By definition, this is not drifting...I _fully_ agree with that. But it is certainly tail-out oversteer-style driving, and use of the throttle and steering are required to keep the car under control. So there's a certain degree of skill needed just the same. 

Is it as tough as driving RWD in a slide? IMO, no it is not. I still prefer RWD in fact, but FWD is more controllable on the limit and you can rotate the car quite a few degrees beyond what you could safely do with RWD and still recover without spinning or crashing.

Bob


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

welcome to our forums RallyRob!
its good to have someone with added experience in something other than drag racing.

you make some good valid points.
but ive never seen a FWD do what you mention, its entirely plausible and i understand how it would work (physically).

it would be cool to see that on video though. ive never seen that. im sure SOMEwhere on the zillion sites catering to cars and videos, SOMEone has taped that.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

EXACTLY what i was trying to say i just cant every put down what im thinking, well put rallybob and welcome. Though i would still like to know if there is a definition in any rule book of some sort for "drifting", i wont die if i dont find out or anything itd just be be cool if someone could chime in with it if reading through


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

jammo said:


> but ive never seen a FWD do what you mention, its entirely plausible and i understand how it would work (physically).
> 
> it would be cool to see that on video though. ive never seen that. im sure SOMEwhere on the zillion sites catering to cars and videos, SOMEone has taped that.


My friend Tim at Limerock. On cold slicks with a full road race setup, the rear tends to step out of line. Once the tires were warmed up the car was nearly perfectly neutral. Car is a '91 Sentra SE, GA16 powered.

http://www.mathermotorsports.com/movies/limerock.mpg

(Thanks for the welcome BTW.)

Bob


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

driftin=ghey Specially when you think you can in a FWD car haha :crazy:

newbs :thumbup:


----------



## deadlyrays (Dec 27, 2005)

nah, if a fwd driver can make it look good. doesnt matter, as long as it looks good. one day someone is going to out drift a rwd car and stfu to all these rwd nut huggers. skyline drifting is the best btw.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

deadlyrays said:


> nah, if a fwd driver can make it look good. doesnt matter, as long as it looks good. one day someone is going to out drift a rwd car and stfu to all these rwd nut huggers. skyline drifting is the best btw.


Guess you missed the point.


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

thats kool.....I knew a front wheel drive coulds oversteer like people mention but it wouldn't be called drifting......But nice vid.. :thumbup:


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

That's not a drift in the video though (so FWD can't drift). Doesn't matter if it looks good, it's still just a neutral slide. I've done it when I turned too fast. It feels different in my friend's 240. You can feel the tires in the rear making you slide as you enter the turn. The B13 slows down too much when it oversteers like that and you have to countersteer it right away. That car in the video was built though so they must have improved acceleration on it's exit.


----------

